# Glutton for punishment?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I decided to give it another try. Tub and shower this time. I also switched to the 3m PPS systen for the cup gun. This is NICE. You can spray right side up, upside down, etc. less solvents for clean up. Built in filter, very nice.

This one went better. The towel bar got me a bit though trying to get full coverage around that, sags behind the bar on the first coat.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Dean, I also learned the hard way on painting tubs. I finally went back to a siphon feed cup gun and never had a problem since. I learned to spray using those types of guns and still use them for furniture finish quality.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great! I looked into doing this a few years ago but never took it any further. I have a couple of clients willing to let me practice.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good Dean :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice looking work!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Any considerations since you are going over the grout and caulk around the tub line?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I removed the loose grout and caulk where the tile meets the tub and will recaulk later. They recommend removing old caulk and caulking once the glaze is dry. I am not sure if this is because reglazing is designed to be 5ish hour process and a deep caulking line would not dry before the glaze is sprayed or if glaze cannot be applied over caulk. 

I am sure they also want it removed since the chances of it being silicone are high in a tub. I think it would look better in a tub if you caulked first and then finished it, but that is not the instructions, so I did not second guess it.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job buddy, beautiful finish...What was your ventilation setup out of curiosity? 

Jeremy


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Sucker!! LOL Nice job..


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

The caulking has to much flex for the glazing is what I was told because that finish is very hard and does not stand up to movement. I have only done one tube and tile surround but it was a chore did you did you have to etch or sand the tile at all?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Superior!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dean,

What's the expected life of that coating? Normal family use and abuse.


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great! I agree about the cup gun - use them frequently for spraying stains and small clearcoat projects, though haven't had the pleasure of doing so with the PPS system yet. 

I am curious however what kind of product you used on the tub/tile. I wasn't aware there were coatings that would work in that kind of environment?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry guys, missed the last few posts on this one while I was gone for the weekend.

From what I have read *on sites that market reglazing* it is a 10-15 year life span. I used topkote products, other companies as well make is products. Most are aliphatic acrylic urethanes, I think. 

In pictures, this one looks great and I thought it was good as well, but I went back yesterday and again the dust problem. In the train video it even recommends doing an anti slip on tub bottoms to hide dust in finish. I cannot figure out for the life of me whether e dust is coming from outside the tub or if the fast drying aliphatic urethane forms this by itself as a by product of spraying a rub shaped object where the overspray can collect and build in a bowl shaped object. I wanted an imperfection free surface and thus far vacuuming, acetone tack wipe, etc does not accomplish this. I think it has something to do with overspray in this environment.

I thought this one was going to be better for this, but so far I am missing something.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Good Job :thumbsup:
:yes:as with any new system practice makes it better.
use tack coats first and slowly build up your coats around soap dishes valves fawcets areas etc.colored tubs are a little bit more tricky and may need an extra coat just remember to build it up with several coats giving each coat around 5 minutes to flash/tack up prior to applying next coat,do not try to cover with heavy coats(especially colored substrates)or the obvious will happen.
also make sure you strain your paint and getting crap landing on the coating is normal but all we can do is try to minimize it use a good blowerhttp://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html and ventillate,non skid the bottom as you said use your turbine to blow out as much dust from windows/screens floors vanites etc etc keep the turbine out of the spray area and from blowing/raising debris into the spray area.
you never want to spray over silicon and the difference between a latex and silicon caulk are obvious,i spray over latex all the time just try not to use gobs of it and keep it light not heavy caulk.so much more to add but i think this will do for now
this is the low cost system i use and it works perfect everytime. http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html


----------

